# Mesquite planing



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

Anybody have experience planing mesquite with a bench top planer? I've heard conflicting opinions and have a batch of rough lumber that needs trimmed. Any models that have worked for others?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Kevin..check your pm.


----------

